# Gute Koop-Spiele gesucht



## Ceiwyn (14. November 2011)

Ich bin gerade dabei, meine Freundin ein wenig zu indoktrinieren, was PC-Spiele angeht. Noch vor zwei, drei Jahren kannte sie nur Anno 1602. Dann hab ich zuerst angefangen, AoE 1 und 2 und AoM zu spielen. So vor ein paar Monaten gings dann an Warcraft 3. Mittlerweile spielen wir sogar Counterstrike zu 2. gegen Bots. Sie ist auch schon echt gut geworden, auch wenn sie noch keine Deagle-Headshots über 100m schafft. ^^

Jetzt frag ich mich, was man denn noch so spielen könnte. Hab an Titan Quest gedacht, aber das ist wohl noch zu nerdig. Welche Ideen habt denn ihr so?


----------



## LeWhopper (14. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jetzt frag ich mich, was man denn noch so spielen könnte. Hab an Titan Quest gedacht, aber das ist wohl noch zu nerdig. Welche Ideen habt denn ihr so?



Hmm wenn du Sie zu Counterstrike gebracht hast, vielleicht Resident Evil 5? 

So Spiele Sammlung durchgeschaut^^ 

Minecraft, Terraria (Wenn Ihr beide gerne eure Fantasie spielen lasst ) , 
Team Fortress 2 (weil kostenlos und sehr einsteigerfreundlich + Bots), 
TwoWorlds (Adventure wie Gothic mit Coop Modus), 
League of Legends (Dota + Bots und auch Private Spiele, Außerdem leichte Lernkurve)
Call of Duty MW2 und 3 (wegen dem Spezialeinsatz Modus, aber schon um einiges schwerer als Counter Strike)
Resident Evil 5 (Zusammen Zombies jagen. Gibts schöneres? )

Die anderen Spiele sind leider nicht zu zweit spielbar.

Edit: Beat Hazard (Da ist deine Musik sozusagen das Level. Aber nichts für schwache Augen). Grade gesehen das ist noch die erste Version. In der neuesten lassen sich die Effekte auch verringern.


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ob8b3hSswu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Valdrasiala (14. November 2011)

Dungeon Defenders. Macht irre Spaß.

Btw: meine Freundin spielt auch Titan Quest ^^


----------



## Katzenwerfer (14. November 2011)

Borderlands, Vindictus, Zombie Island, die neueren Warhammer 40k Spiele.

Borderlands: recht guter Shooter mit vielen Rollenspielelementen und "11Mio Waffen", so die Entwickler
Vindictus: zock' ich derzeit ausgiebig mit meiner Freundin. Sie mag die Storyelemente und ich das Kampfsystem. So ne Art Devil May Cry mit Physikengine (Source).
Zombie Island: naja Zombiespiel mit einem extrem ausgfeilten Schadensmodell an den Zombies, ist daher auch in Deutschland nicht käuflich aber mit einer Spielzeit von über 40 Stunden is der
               Import es echt wert.

Naja und die Warhammer Teile sind auch echt gut aber man muss das Universum schon etwas mögen.

MfG der Katzenwerfer


----------



## Tikume (14. November 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Dungeon Defenders. Macht irre Spaß.



Gute freundin von mir kann auch gar nicht genug von dem game bekommen


----------



## seanbuddha (14. November 2011)

Titan Quest ist nicht zu empfehlen da sich der Spielstand manchmal plötzlich löscht (Warum auch immer?!)


----------



## Alterac123 (14. November 2011)

Vll LoL?


----------



## The Paladin (14. November 2011)

TF2 (Wie schon gesagt wurde)
Killing Floor (Das Spiel ist einfach Genial)
RE5 (Du Chris, sie Sheeva ^^)
Dead Island (Das Spiel ist richtig auf Coop ausgelegt)
Left 4 Dead (Auch auf Coop ausgelegt)
Portal 2


----------



## Lakor (14. November 2011)

League of Legends klingt für mich auch nach einer guten Idee. Ist sehr viel einsteigerfreundlicher als Dota.

Gibt es Arrmy of Two für den PC?^^ Habs nur auf der xbox gespielt, da war der Co-Op aber auch klasse.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. November 2011)

League of Legends halte ich wirklich für eine gute Idee, spiele ich ja selbst. Aber welcher Char ist denn besonders einsteigerfreundlich? Ich denke da an Tristana, Amumu oder auch Sona. Evtl. noch Fiddle. Aber da kann man doch nur klassische 5-5 machen und 5 vs. Bots. Oder gibts da noch mehr?

Portal 2 müsste ich dann ja zwei mal kaufen, das wäre mir zu teuer.
Resident Evil geht zu sehr Richtung Horror, das ist gar nix.

Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Gazeran (14. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Portal 2 müsste ich dann ja zwei mal kaufen, das wäre mir zu teuer.



Wem Portal zu teuer ist gehört gesteinigt! :O


----------



## Tikume (14. November 2011)

Magicka im Coop kann ich auch sehr empfehlen. 
Trine 2 habe ich in der Beta als Online Coop gespielt und das war auch sehr geil.


----------



## Arosk (14. November 2011)

Nox
Savage 2
Starcraft 2
Fable 3
Diablo 2
Alien Swarm

Meine Vorschläge ^^


----------



## Alterac123 (14. November 2011)

Naja ich finde Tyndramere klasse aber Tristana bekommt man ja auch kostenlos per FB meine ich.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (14. November 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Naja ich finde Tyndramere klasse aber Tristana bekommt man ja auch kostenlos per FB meine ich.



Du bekommst ihren Rosa-Skin kostenlos.
Musst sie dir trotzdem vorher erst "erspielen" bzw. "erkaufen".


Ich wuerd einfach schauen, welche Champs unter "Empfohlen" zu finden sind, die sind auch meist relativ leicht zu spielen.


----------



## Skatero (14. November 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Du bekommst ihren Rosa-Skin kostenlos.
> Musst sie dir trotzdem vorher erst "erspielen" bzw. "erkaufen".



Eigentlich sollte man Tristana auch bekommen. Das war ja eigentlich bei jedem gratis Skin so. Dann werden sie es da wohl nicht anders machen.
Ich würde sie vielleicht am Anfang vielleicht nicht Champions mit vielen Skillshots spielen lassen, da sie imo ein bisschen länger zum Lernen brauchen und lass sie halt einfach irgendwelche OP Champions spielen.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (14. November 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man Tristana auch bekommen. Das war ja eigentlich bei jedem gratis Skin so. Dann werden sie es da wohl nicht anders machen.



Ah oki, dann laber ich mal wieder Stuss


----------



## tonygt (14. November 2011)

Man bekommt Tristana, mit Facebook genau wie man Alistar fürs Youtube Acc abbonnieren bekommt. Trotzdem würde ich von LOL abraten, nach meiner Persönlichen Meinung, kann ein Game wo man die Schwierigkeit von Gegner nicht frei wählen kann und man mit davon abhängig ist schnell zu Streit führen.


----------



## LeWhopper (14. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> League of Legends halte ich wirklich für eine gute Idee, spiele ich ja selbst.
> Aber welcher Char ist denn besonders einsteigerfreundlich? Ich denke da an Tristana, Amumu oder auch Sona. Evtl. noch Fiddle.
> Aber da kann man doch nur klassische 5-5 machen und 5 vs. Bots. Oder gibts da noch mehr?



Gegen Bots kannst du (früher auch auf der 3-3 Karte) ein Privates Match eröffnen. Deiner Freundin würde ich einen Champion empfehlen der in der Schwierigkeit bei Einfach bis Mittel liegt. Unter den Champions steht das ja.
Ansonsten sollte Sie sich einen Champion aussuchen und diesen anspielen. Ich würde Ihr keine Champions aufzwingen^^ 

Als Tipp für dich. Wenn du schon ein höheres Beschwörerlevel (ich gehe mal davon aus das du 30 bist) hast, melde dich nicht mit Ihr für Normale Spiele an. Sonst kann es passieren das du nur gegen level 30er kämpfst. Was schnell zu Frust führt.

Beste Reihenfolge für neue Spieler:

1. Tutorial spielen (inklusive unterstützer Bot Spiele) gibt für beides noch auf niedrigen leveln EP und Erfahrung.
2. Private Matches eröffnen. U.a. zusammen gegen Bots oder du gegen Sie (natürlich gewinnen lassen )
3. Co-op gegen die KI auf mittlerer Stufe. Durch die Bots (die ja überarbeitet wurden) das Können verbessern.
4. Erste Matches gegen andere Spieler auf der 3-3 oder 5-5 Karte.
5. Erste Matches auf Dominion. (Keine Ahnung ob's erst ab 30 verfügbar ist. Aber ich würde ein level von 20 empfehlen bevor man das erste mal dort antritt.)

Die ersten drei um sich alle Champions mal anzuschauen und um sich zwei bis drei Lieblingshelden auszusuchen.
(Die EP solange sparen um sich die Champions zu kaufen. Runen erst ab level 30 kaufen.)
Ab vier gehts dann mit den Lieblingshelden in die Schlacht


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. November 2011)

Danke dir. Aber was bedeutet Privates Match denn konkret? Was kann ich da alles einstellen? Ist das etwas anderes als normales 5 vs. Bots? Kann leider gerade nicht in LoL rein, sonst würde ich selber nachgucken. ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (15. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Danke dir. Aber was bedeutet Privates Match denn konkret? Was kann ich da alles einstellen? Ist das etwas anderes als normales 5 vs. Bots? Kann leider gerade nicht in LoL rein, sonst würde ich selber nachgucken. ^^



Spielen > Freies Spiel > Spiel Erstellen > Dann Karte, ggf. Passwort, Spielname und Anzahl der Spieler einstellen > Man kann auch eins gegen eins gegen einen Bot üben.

Über das gleiche Menü bei Freies Spiel kann man dann auch Spielen beitreten.


----------



## schneemaus (15. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Resident Evil geht zu sehr Richtung Horror, das ist gar nix.



Die ersten 4 vielleicht, die hab ich alle nicht gespielt, weil ich zu schreckhaft und ängstlich bin und überhaupt keine Horrorspiele spielen kann. RE5 hab ich im Koop mehrmals durchgespielt und es hat einfach viel Spaß gemacht. Das ist mehr Zombie-Shooter als alles Andere, es gab genau eine Szene, in der ich mich erschrocken hab: In der Höhle unten, wo's kein Licht gibt, hab ich die Lampe gehalten, meine beste Freundin hat die Zombies abgeknallt. Irgendwann steht man vor nem Tor, das einer aufkurbeln muss, während der andere durchläuft und das Tor dann von der anderen Seite aufmacht. Soweit ja kein Problem. Ich allerdings hatte noch die Lampe in der Hand (also keine Waffe!), hatte grade schön hochgekurbelt, meine beste Freundin alias Sheva rennt durch, ich steh da und guck ihr zu, auf einma hör ich nur ein Geräusch, will mich umdrehen, in dem Moment springt mich ein Zombie von hinten an. Ich hab nur noch im TS nach meiner besten Freundin gebrüllt, die soll sich beischaffen und die Zombies abknallen, weil ich nur die blöde Lampe hatte und irgendwie nicht ins Inventar kam. Vielleicht war ich in dem Moment einfach nur zu hektisch.

Der Rest des Spiels ist sehr hell, in den Zwischensequenzen gibt's halt ein paar Quick-Time-Events, die Bosse sind alle auf moderatem Schwierigkeitsgrad und dieses Spiel ist definitiv kein Horrorspiel, sondern Zombie-Action-Shooter.


----------



## Tikume (4. Dezember 2011)

Dungeon Defenders gibts momentan noch für 3 EUR auf Steam


----------



## Zonalar (5. Dezember 2011)

Könnt auch Starcraft 2 Probieren zusammen 2vs2 zu machen. Aber zuerst die Kampagne mindestens die ersten paar teile machen. Zudem fordert das Spiel eine ziemlich steile Lernkurve. Zum Glück gibt es Das Liga-system, dasss euch dann in die liga steckt, wo die Player etwa gleich Schlecht/gut Spielen 
Kann sehr viel SPass machen, wenn man sich einfach bekloppte Strategien ausdenkt um den Gegner zu besiegen ^.^
Aber Vorsicht. Auch hier herrscht rage-Potential.


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Dezember 2011)

Trine 2 Ist ein ziemlich gutes Coop-Spiel.
Geniale "Märchen" Grafik und man kann schön im Team arbeiten.


----------



## Tikume (10. Dezember 2011)

Jup, Trine 2 im Coop ist absolut empfehlenswert


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2011)

Danke, hab mir das grad mal angesehen. Sieht wirklich nicht übel aus, aber wie äußert sich der Co-op? Muss ich da zwei Spiele kaufen oder gehts an einem Rechner mit Gamepad?


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Danke, hab mir das grad mal angesehen. Sieht wirklich nicht übel aus, aber wie äußert sich der Co-op? Muss ich da zwei Spiele kaufen oder gehts an einem Rechner mit Gamepad?



Trine 2 bietet lokalen sowie Internet Coop heißt ihr benötigt das Spiel nur einmal um zu zweit zu spielen.


----------



## Tikume (1. April 2012)

Trine 2 gibt es gerade auf Steam für 6,50 EUR. Ich kann nur empfehlen zuzuschlagen


----------



## Tikume (15. Juli 2012)

Und heute für 3,24


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (15. Juli 2012)

left4dead


----------



## DerTingel (15. Juli 2012)

Shoot Many Robots...
Renegade Ops...
welche beide für kleines Geld zu haben sind.
Ansonsten für etwas mehr Geld: 
Warhammer 40k Dawn of War The Last Standalone...
Darkspore...


----------



## ego1899 (16. Juli 2012)

Also mein Vorschlag wäre auch Portal 2. Da is nich viel Aktion aber macht trotzdem unglaublich viel Spaß und ich fand es gegen Ende hin auch richtig knackig. Also ohne Lösungsweg hätten wir es wohl nie zu Ende gekriegt 
Müsstest du halt erst kaufen, aber lohnt sich. Und es motiviert auch unglaublich allein durch das Erfolgserlebnis wenn dann doch mal der Groschen gefallen ist irgendwann... ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Juli 2012)

LoL Dominion kann man von Anfang an spielen. Brauch man kein lvl für. Hab selbst mit LoL angefangen als Dominion neu war.

Dungeon Defender, jo auf jeden. Finde ich auch sehr nice.

Heroes of Might and Magic 5 oder 6. Ist zwar Rundenbasierend, macht aber ne Menge Spaß.

Portal2. Must Have. ^^

ggf. Serious Sam.


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> und dieses Spiel ist definitiv kein Horrorspiel, sondern Zombie-Action-Shooter.



Ich denke das es ihm weniger darum geht, ich nehme an das das ganze Setting wohl eher nix ist für die meisten Frauen. Ich find´s auch toll, aber was willste machen ^^

Hat auf jeden fall Bock gemacht kann ich bestätigen. Hab das mehrfach durchgespielt im Co-Op und ist auf Profi jetzt auch nich besonders schwer gewesen. Richtig genial waren die Waffen die man bekommen hat wenn man bestimmte "normale" Waffen voll aufgerüstet hat.
Bei irgendeiner gab es dann eine riesige Magnum mit nem übertrieben langen Lauf, dass Ding sa schon aus wie ein Gewehr 

Die hat mal richtige Löcher gerissen BAM BAM BAM! Voll aufgerüstet waren richtige Bosse teilweise mit 2-3 Schüssen down ^^ Diese BSAA Embleme die man finden kann, 30 Stück an der Zahl sind an so aaaaaasozial miesen Stellen versteckt gewesen Teilweise das war echt mies...
Also mir hat´s lange Spaß gemacht ich würd´s auch empfehlen. Is halt nich jedermanns Geschmack, aber ein gutes Spiel allemal...

Freue mich schon auf Teil 6, auch wenn er mich irgendwie nich so anspricht vom Trailer, der is relativ... langweilig irgendwie... ^^


----------

